# Peterborough, Sandringham, Papworth Eee Papworth????



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all,
Left Peterborough and went on to CC site at Sandringham,
Had a short walk and develpoped an ache in my jaw and ears walked back to the van for painkillers 
Did not feel to good and started sweating - Yes I was having a HEART ATTACK!!!! 
Now in QE2 hospital awaiting transfer to Papworth

So if you get any unusual pain in the jaw,neck,throat or collerbone and are oldish/high blood pressure etc get checked out It may save your life


Regards to all Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh you just never know whats ahead for you.
Really sorry to hear this and hope all goes well and you are soon home again.
Get well soon xxx


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

airstream said:


> Hi all,
> Left Peterborough and went on to CC site at Sandringham,
> Had a short walk and develpoped an ache in my jaw and ears walked back to the van for painkillers
> Did not feel to good and started sweating - Yes I was having a HEART ATTACK!!!!
> ...


Ray, all the best and I am sure you will get the best treatment available at Papworth. My dear old Mum had her heart valves replaced there in the 70's. When she eventually died some years later it was not due to her heart in any way.
Ray


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope all goes well, scary when you are just doing everyday things without a care in the world. 

Mandy


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ray
Hope all goes well.
What treatment are you having?
I had a similar experience - fit and well and suddenly developed a chest pain which eventually went down my left arm and the neck into my jaw.
I had a "stuttering infarction" - one artery kept blocking and unblocking. I had 3 stents fitted and now back to normal - golf at least twice a week, 2 visits to a gym a week and motorhoming as well.
Keep us all informed.

Bob


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Waiting*

Hi,
At the moment waiting for my slot in the angioplasty queue

I feel fine and have not had any chest pain at all?

Good to read that once sorted we sould be able to continue with the MH activities but cleaning and blacking the boat hull in two weeks is out so its down to son and son in law to move the boat into dry dock and get blasting

Should be ok for our 3 month trip to the isle of man end of June just glad we had not booked for France/Portugal etc

Thanks to all

Ray - soon to be Ray the stented?


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ray,
I am sure things will be fine, I had work done at papworth,got to be one of the best for heart problems,
All the best


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

get well soon

steve


----------

